# unblock streaming radio on DansGuardian



## danaeckel (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi all,

Well, I have a FreeBSD server up and rolling with DansGuardian. It does a good job filtering. It does too good of a job. I recently bought a Logitech smart radio so I can listen to iHeartRadio and Tunein. I find that some stations work, and most don't. After reading several pages I found one that tells me to place the URL in the virusexeptionurl file, and so I did and managed to get one more station going. Another site also suggests adding the extension to the list. Well, problem is I have no idea how to find the extension type. Would anybody have any ideas so I can add most stations with a simple line or two?

Dana


----------



## phoenix (Jul 23, 2013)

Just add the domain of the radio station(s) to the exceptionsitelist and you're done.  Any URL that's part of a domain listed in that file will not be filtered in any way.

Note:  use the *domain* (ie, just "server.com") and not a URL (ie, "server.com/somedir/somepage.html") in that file.  Read the comments at the top of the file for more info.


----------

